

Tell HN: My Co-Founder Finder App - njl

I've been enjoying the looking-for-co-founder lists that have been floating around lately, and I've put my name on all of them.<p>They all work well as directories, but finding interesting people to talk to didn't scale very well. Scrolling through and reading a couple hundred descriptions felt inefficient.<p>So I wrote a simple app. You put in tags to describe who you are, you put in tags to describe who you want to meet, and the system shows you who you overlap with.<p>I want to get this out there to the community for feedback, please let me know what you think. In case you can't tell from looking at the site, I need UI help. Bad.<p>http://amb.itio.us/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://amb.itio.us/>

